# So what has really changed in the T(x)i line?



## John27 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey All,

So we got our first DSLR a couple years ago, a T1i.  The T2i had JUST come out, driving down the cost of the T1i a little bit.  Perfect.  Back then, if I remember right, there really wasn't much the T2i had to offer other than a handful of some video upgrades and some truly, truly minute differences in image quality that weren't worth the (at the time) couple hundred dollar jump in price.  Today though, if you were going to buy them they are about the same price!

But now we have a T3i and a T4i!  What has changed?  Anything of note?

I'm really just curious more than anything.  Our next Camera body will be a full frame body anyway.  Not in a hurry to upgrade, more concerned with glass and accessories right now.  BUT, I am curious as to why Canon keeps churning out these T series Rebel cameras, and if real strides are actually being made, or if they are just getting minor feature bumps here and there.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 24, 2012)

Canon keeps churning them out with little upgrades because they are big money makers for them.  They sell them in spades compared to their full frame line and make money every time. They're designed to get the point and shoot customer in the DSLR door. They're made as cheaply as Canon can make them and maintain their quality standards. THey're designed to get someone to learn the basics and realize they need something else... then they upgrade-probably to the XXD line or 7D line. Which then turns into an upgrade to their full frame lines. 
It's just smart business. Cover every market and maximize profit


----------



## John27 (Nov 24, 2012)

I figured as much!

I'm happy with my T1i.  Would be awful to invest a tremendous amount of money in a high end DSLR only to find out it sits on the shelf and doesn't get used beyond what the old point and shoot did.  The T1i is in fact, a great 'gateway drug'.


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2012)

John27 said:


> *So what has really changed in the T(x)i line?*


You could visit CanonUSA.com and compare the *Specifications* for the details.

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T4i 18-135mm IS STM Lens Kit

Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS Rebel T1i EF-S 18-55mm IS Kit


----------



## Overread (Nov 24, 2012)

Also remember that the Rebel line is the bottom line of the market for Canon, so they don't tend to get new features until those features are already well established in the higher level camera bodies. The only area where a Rebel will get its own innovative and unique additions will be in its menu system and most of that is simply factoring in more auto shooting and editing modes for new photographers rather than giving the camera any actual real advances in its capabilities. 

Because of this you generally have to skip a good two or so generations of rebel cameras before its really upgrading anything over an older body (and by which point a second hand similarly priced higher tier camera body is likely going to offer you far more).


----------

